
PhonoPaper: Play Music from Paper - jamesbritt
http://warmplace.ru/soft/phonopaper/
======
jamesbritt
Here's a video of the app in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GAJ9e8ifYU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GAJ9e8ifYU)

